# Current Naruto vs OP/verse



## Ashi (May 16, 2014)

You know the drill

No Restrictions (except spoilers I'm caught up wit the anime)

IC


Scenario 1: Gauntlet
Scenario 2: Cluster Fudge
Scenario 3: Above with Sasuke


----------



## Iwandesu (May 16, 2014)

Exaton+ 24k mach curbstomp.


----------



## Ashi (May 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Exaton+ 24k mach curbstomp.



Yay more calcs I can't do anything with.


----------



## FireEel (May 16, 2014)

Naruto now has Rikudo Sennin Sage Mode + Collective power of all 9 bijuus in him.

He was already capable of soloing when he had kyuubi sage-bijuu mode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2014)

He could already debatably solo before the last powerup. Now it's a stomp


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

Wtf dude seriously why did you make this rape thread?

What made you think this was a good thread?


----------



## shade0180 (May 16, 2014)

Bijudama spam was still soloing One Piece last time this kind of thread was made and that was before the mach 24k and exaton upgrade....


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

Well not everyone agreed but yeah still.


----------



## Ashi (May 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Wtf dude seriously why did you make this rape thread?



Boredom is a powerful thing my good sir


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Boredom is a powerful thing my good sir



I understand that but think of a good thread then don't do this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2014)

There's no need to freak out and post the same stuff like 5 times though lurker. Once or twice was enough


----------



## Rob (May 16, 2014)

No one in the Nardo-verse has Haki so the Admirals rape ck


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

Okay I think I'm in the mood to make a thread too..


----------



## tkpirate (May 16, 2014)

the fact that Juubito was able to solo the verse,Naruto should do the same.also Naruto can make clones who can also use those Bijuu bombs.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 16, 2014)

He solos, but only because Narutoverse has reached its peak and OP is just on its halfway.


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> No one in the Nardo-verse has Haki so the Admirals rape ck



That and planet level Whitebeard soloes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> That and planet level Whitebeard soloes.



Prime Monkey counter-solos


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Prime Monkey counter-solos



And Kaguya's alien father soloes him as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> And Kaguya's alien father soloes him as well.



Now you're just pushing it


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Now you're just pushing it



You know it's coming,  Kishi will milk the series more.


----------



## Aphelion (May 16, 2014)

ShadowReaper said:


> He solos, but only because Narutoverse has reached its peak and OP is just on its halfway.



That doesn't necessarily mean anything.  A series could go years without having any kind of significant power boost, but another series could have a major boost in just a day.

OP could still end up being weaker than Naruto when all is said and done.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

I don't really see OP going too much higher than it is now in terms of DC unless something big happens with the Yonko or something at least with DC mostly because of the setting


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

Speaking of the Yonko,  it looks like we might be seeing another soon.


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (May 17, 2014)

I mean if you think about it, WB was referred to as the strongest Yonko in regards to his DC.  We know his DC is nothing compared to the god tiers in Naruto.  I think I can definitively say Big Mam, Kaido, and Shanks do not have WB's DC.  That leaves Blackbeard, who I believe surpasses WB's DC, but not to the point where he becomes near exaton level.  None of the Admirals have exaton level ability either, and I don't see Luffy, who's attacks are primarily contact based, can reach an exaton level attack.  Therefore, for the most part, I do believe Narutoverse will now be greater than OPverse due to overpowered god tier characters.  Even speed wise, I find it hard to believe anyone having the god tiers speed other than Kizaru.  

Btw, Naruto rapes.

I know I said Naruto rapes, but how does a person beat Kizaru?  I know he can, I just want to know how he does.


----------



## LightspeedLanza (May 17, 2014)

Chinjao blitzes and solos Narutoverse :^)


----------



## batman22wins (May 17, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Exaton+ 24k mach curbstomp.



You have the link to the calc


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 17, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> I know I said Naruto rapes, but how does a person beat Kizaru?  I know he can, I just want to know how he does.



Disperse him beyond what logia have shown, gengjutsu, just plain erase him with ommyoton (or whoever is spelled)


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 17, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean anything.  A series could go years without having any kind of significant power boost, but another series could have a major boost in just a day.
> 
> OP could still end up being weaker than Naruto when all is said and done.



Not a likely case IMO. In Naruto we got a lot of hype before an unimaginale power up of the whole verse, like Rikudou creating a Moon in a deathbead, Juubi destroying continents and Bijuu's being able to bust mountains. And we see that the hype was proven completely right.

What we see in OP? The strongest feat so far was splitting Marineford in half by Whitebeard and high tiers and even stronger characters occasionally show really impressive feats, such as changing the climate of an entire large island by Akainu/Aokiji, cutting Punk Hazard in 2 by Law, dodging meteors etc. One Piece can show us a lot more in near future.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What made you think this was a good thread?



My thoughts exactly.  

It is a stomp in Naruto's favour - especially because of *those three*, who were effectively upgraded to verse soloers by recent events.  

But as ShadowReaper said, we are getting these numbers from Naruto because the series is reaching its end (it should end by this year IIRC), so One Piece still has a good chance of catching up because it is nowhere near its end at this point in time.


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> It is a stomp in Naruto's favour - especially because of *those three*, who were effectively upgraded to verse soloers by recent events.
> 
> But as ShadowReaper said, we are getting these numbers from Naruto because the series is reaching its end (it should end by this year IIRC), so One Piece still has a good chance of catching up because it is nowhere near its end at this point in time.



I think one piece is goona have the sea devil where all the devil fruits came from as the final villain.


----------



## LineageCold (May 17, 2014)

"Dem" 6 moons ain't for show in OP. 


Oda is most likely taking his time at this point. Although, I can't say One piece would get "juubi/six paths tier" but I'm sure there will be a few Country , if not "continent" busters non to less.


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

Bleach is the one I feel sorry for I know Op will get something.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 17, 2014)

Bleach is the one with the most potential, admittedly. It is the one with the highest possibility of getting an absolutely asinine power boost.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Bleach is the one I feel sorry for I know Op will get something.



All we got in Deicide was a preview of what is yet to come.

Zaraki and Yamamoto are not Transcendent Beings, but the former destroyed a meteor that could have laid waste to Seireitei in a single swing of his sword, and Yamamoto's Bankai can pretty much atomize whatever it cuts and destroy Soul Society if left released for too long.  With them being an example, what would a Transcendent be capable of if they went all-out?

As LineageCold said, One Piece is simply taking its time revealing just how powerful the strongest really are.  The closest glimpse we got was Akainu and Aokiji permanently altering weather patterns and changing the land-scape forever on Punk Hazard.

@ LazyWaka: What about Naruto and what it is currently going through?  The last time I saw a series go through such a ludicrous power boost, it was during the Z-fighter's battle with Frieza.  We haven't even gotten to the point where someone at Kaguya's level has appeared - Madara's current level is only in line with that of Hagoromo's at the moment, and Hagoromo confessed that Kaguya was stronger than himself.


----------



## tkpirate (May 17, 2014)

@Lineage, if any of those moons gets destroyed then they would be RS level or more.Kishi needs to show better feats before the manga ends.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> All we got in Deicide was a preview of what is yet to come.


Not really.


> Yamamoto's Bankai can pretty much atomize whatever it cuts


Where, exactly, did this come from.



> With them being an example, what would a Transcendent be capable of if they went all-out?



Destroying dimensions of unknown sizes, destroying hills with casual sword swings, causing ink-spills.
The usual.


----------



## Zeno (May 17, 2014)

Where did the 24k mach come from?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Where did the 24k mach come from?



Juubi Bijuu Dama speed. Jinchuuriki are faster than their BBs.


----------



## LineageCold (May 17, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> @Lineage, if any of those moons gets destroyed then they would be RS level or more.Kishi needs to show better feats before the manga ends.



To be quite honest. 

There wouldn't be any more feats (DC to be exact) coming in Naruto (hence moon eye plan already started) 


The only reason why kishi started to inflate his verse with ridiculous feats & power ups lately (half way in part 2 to be exact ) was meanly due to the fact he wanted to surpass his brother manga (666 Satan) in terms of power.


Like I said before. Last chapter was most likely the last DC feat we'll see in Naruto.


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Bleach is the one with the most potential, admittedly. It is the one with the highest possibility of getting an absolutely asinine power boost.



Yeah it has the most potential but I'm sure Kubo will fuck it up somehow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

Bleach ruined its potential to be a quality series long ago however


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> To be quite honest.
> 
> There wouldn't be any more feats (DC to be exact) coming in Naruto (hence moon eye plan already started)
> 
> ...



That's assuming Kishi won't make another arc and we all know Naruto and Sasuke will both break out of moon eye plan and they're battle with Jubbidara will truly begin.


----------



## tkpirate (May 17, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> There wouldn't be any more feats (DC to be exact) coming in Naruto (hence moon eye plan already started)
> .



if that's true then i think EOS one piece will be>Naruto.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> That's assuming Kishi won't make another arc and we all know Naruto and Sasuke will both break out of moon eye plan and they're battle with Jubbidara will truly begin.



The manga is supposed to end this year, it's possible that that won't happen though. Moon's Eye could lead to a matrix-like arc that they take some time to do shit before breaking out but I somehow doubt it


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The manga is supposed to end this year, it's possible that that won't happen though. Moon's Eye could lead to a matrix-like arc that they take some time to do shit before breaking out but I somehow doubt it



Implying Kaguya was shown for nothing and that Sasuke won't be the true final villain.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

The year still isn't even half over though.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Implying Kaguya was shown for nothing and that *Sasuke won't be the true final villain*.



That would invalidate the entire reason why the Sage gave both Sasuke and Naruto power, wouldn't it?

Then again, Sasuke might decide that possessing the Sage's power is the one way he can become Hokage, because it would make him stronger than Naruto.

That said, he doesn't understand what his own brother said to Naruto about being Hokage - it is those who are acknowledged that become Hokage, not the other way around.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> To be quite honest.
> 
> There wouldn't be any more feats (DC to be exact) coming in Naruto (hence moon eye plan already started)
> 
> ...



No, I think last DC feat is destroying the moon .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2014)

Watch Naruto end with an arc like the Chairman Election, only they're choosing the new Hokage


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> That would invalidate the entire reason why the Sage gave both Sasuke and Naruto power, wouldn't it?
> 
> Then again, Sasuke might decide that possessing the Sage's power is the one way he can become Hokage, because it would make him stronger than Naruto.
> 
> That said, he doesn't understand what his own brother said to Naruto about being Hokage - it is those who are acknowledged that become Hokage, not the other way around.



Dude remember what Kakashi just asked Sasuke?  Remember how Rs' s talk with Sasuke wasn't shown? Remember about how he wants to become Hokage?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> -snip
> Kyokujitsujin leaves no trace left of whatever it cuts, blowing it away without a trace.  There's not even vapor left of what Kyokujitsujin (or Tenchi Kaijin) eradicates.
> 
> -snip


Yes, because that is obviously what atomisation is.

Inb4'calcYamawithatomisation!'


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, I think last DC feat is destroying the moon .



Yeah probably unless Kishi milks the series more which is very likely with the Kaguya addition.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 17, 2014)

One piece surpassing naruto in DC I find very unlikely.

If so it would probably be via Ancient weapon hype\demonstration and not one of the characters doing something.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> One piece surpassing naruto in DC I find very unlikely.
> 
> If so it would probably be via Ancient weapon hype\demonstration and not one of the characters doing something.



Actually I wouldn't be surprised . So many moons and no destruction ?


----------



## 1Person (May 17, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, I think last DC feat is destroying the moon .


Probably not, old sick dying hagoromo well past his prime had moon size chibaki tensei. Prime hagoromo is many times stronger than that and kaguya is stronger than him.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Kaguya one shotting madara and bringing the sun towards them.


----------



## Zeno (May 17, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Juubi Bijuu Dama speed. Jinchuuriki are faster than their BBs.



Somehow I'm having a hard time believing that.


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2014)

I don't know why considering it's manga and what the sage did on his death bed but whatever floats your boat man.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 17, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Somehow I'm having a hard time believing that.


How exactly? 
Debrii fall calculated the time the juubi stood until fall on the ground. 
This time was applied as timeframe and the speed ended on mach 24k
Here it is.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> One piece surpassing naruto in DC I find very unlikely.
> 
> If so it would probably be via Ancient weapon hype\demonstration and not one of the characters doing something.



What was said about Poseidon is that her ability to control Sea Kings gave her the power to level islands, and is one of those powers that have been hyped to destroy the world (the other one was Gura Gura No Mi), and I do believe Pluton was rumoured to be able to destroy islands in one shot.


----------



## Zeno (May 17, 2014)

Forgive me if I'm reluctant to accept nardo suddenly being boosted to Dragon Ball levels of speed. Admittedly Dragon Ball has recently had its own boost and I'm biased so, yeah.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2014)

Current Naruto solos... who ever said he was able to solo with just the 9-tails power is incorrect... still too many opponents for him + serious hax that can fuck him over

Regarding if OP will catch up or surpass Naruto.. its plausible, One Ancient Weapon is already hype to be a life-wiper... then we have Blackbeard who will demonstrate the full power of Gura Gura as well as the hax of Yama Yama. There is also the void century featuring tech that was well beyond what is displayed now 

We don't know what Oda has planned for us


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Forgive me if I'm reluctant to accept nardo suddenly being boosted to Dragon Ball levels of speed. Admittedly Dragon Ball has recently had its own boost and I'm biased so, yeah.



I am with you on that boat, but the real issue came when the decision was made to scale the speed of the Truth-Seeking Balls to the Juubi's Bijuu Dama, despite the two being very different techniques.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 17, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Forgive me if I'm reluctant to accept nardo suddenly being boosted to Dragon Ball levels of speed. Admittedly Dragon Ball has recently had its own boost and I'm biased so, yeah.



Since when did we base one verses speed based off of another?



Catalyst75 said:


> I am with you on that boat, but the real issue came when the decision was made to scale the speed of the Truth-Seeking Balls to the Juubi's Bijuu Dama, despite the two being very different techniques.



For no other series would we question the application of a speed from one character to a vastly superior one (especially when one is a more focused/superior version of the other.)


----------



## Zeno (May 17, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Since when did we base one verses speed based off of another?



We don't. I'm just saying I'm biased against Naruto, so my first reaction after hearing about such a large number would be disbelief.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 17, 2014)

Naruto is far out of the scope of OP he is too powerful.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Since when did we base one verses speed based off of another?



I think I know someone who does that; they believe SS Ichigo is faster than any and all Naruto characters because of the multiple after-images Ichigo created of himself in the fight against Byakuya and the fact no Naruto has done something similar.



> For no other series would we question the application of a speed from one character to a vastly superior one.



Then what about Bala?  It's speed is said to be twenty times greater than a Cero, but nothing has been done with it in regards to calcs.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think I know someone who does that; they believe SS Ichigo is faster than any and all Naruto characters because of the multiple after-images Ichigo created of himself in the fight against Byakuya and the fact no Naruto has done something similar.



Haku did that actually. 



Catalyst75 said:


> Then what about Bala?  It's speed is said to be twenty times greater than a Cero, but nothing has been done with it in regards to calcs.



I believe the reason for that was because of the possibility that they were referring to bala's firing speed rather than travel speed. Usually seems like nitpicking until you remember how spamable Bala is compared to a cero.

I don't really remember what became of the conclusion in the last bala thread honestly.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think I know someone who does that; they believe SS Ichigo is faster than any and all Naruto characters because of the multiple after-images Ichigo created of himself in the fight against Byakuya and the fact no Naruto has done something similar.
> 
> Then what about Bala?  It's speed is said to be twenty times greater than a Cero, but nothing has been done with it in regards to calcs.


Not really, The only reason bleach is not forever mach 14+ is shikai ichigo 2x multiplier. 
There are 2 reasons we couldn't apply bala multiplier:
> no worthy speed showing of any cero, which means further calcs would need calc stacking.
> The argue about whether bala would fasten the attack itself or just the fire rate (supported by the fact bala can be spammed and cero is charged)


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not really, The only reason bleach is not forever mach 14+ is shikai ichigo 2x multiplier.
> There are 2 reasons we couldn't apply bala multiplier:
> > no worthy speed showing of any cero, which means further calcs would need calc stacking.
> > The argue about whether bala would fasten the attack itself or just the fire rate (supported by the fact bala can be spammed and cero is charged)



When Ulquiorra's Cero tagged Ichigo in HM, it would at least have to be as fast as Ichigo - if not faster - and Grimmjow's Cero was fast enough that Ichigo just dodged it in their final fight.  So a bare minimum speed for Espada-level Cero of Espada 6 and above would be Mach 29.

Assuming the 20x faster is in reference to the actual speed of the attack and not the firing rate, then it would make Urahara's ability to react to it quite impressive.    

That said, it'd mean Bala fired by those same Espada would be faster than the speed Gin claimed for Kamishini no Yari...


----------



## LazyWaka (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> When Ulquiorra's Cero tagged Ichigo in HM, it would at least have to be as fast as Ichigo - if not faster - and Grimmjow's Cero was fast enough that Ichigo just dodged it in their final fight.  So a bare minimum speed for Espada-level Cero of Espada 6 and above would be Mach 29.
> 
> Assuming the 20x faster is in reference to the actual speed of the attack and not the firing rate, then it would make Urahara's ability to react to it quite impressive.
> 
> That said, it'd mean Bala fired by those same Espada would be faster than the speed Gin claimed for Kamishini no Yari...



Granted the only Espada to actually use a bala was Yammy (the others are obviously also able to do it, we just never saw it.)


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 17, 2014)

The thing that bothers my is Kishi's shitty portrayal.

Sure the calcs show the story and I will accept that, since it is far more accurate than my perception.
But it just doesn't seem that impressive to me and the ever changing portrayals aren't helping. 
In the Narutoverse a characters stats seem to be fully dependent on the plot and are highly inconsistent, more so than in most other manga's.

So all this just makes it harder to accept.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 17, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Granted the only Espada to actually use a bala was Yammy (the others are obviously also able to do it, we just never saw it.)



Wonderweiss used it, and I do believe we saw Ulquiorra use it on some fodder as well.  

But as you said, the only Espada who does make use of Bala (rather than using their special ability as a crutch) is Yammy.  

It's almost funny.  Every other Espada has an over-reliance on their special abilities, but it is the guys that Ichigo fights (Yammy, Nnoitra, Ulquiorra and Grimmjow) who make use of the basic Hollow abilities in battle.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 17, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> When Ulquiorra's Cero tagged Ichigo in HM, it would at least have to be as fast as Ichigo - if not faster - and Grimmjow's Cero was fast enough that Ichigo just dodged it in their final fight. * So a bare minimum speed for Espada-level Cero of Espada 6 and above would be Mach 29.*
> 
> Assuming the 20x faster is in reference to the actual speed of the attack and not the firing rate, then it would make Urahara's ability to react to it quite impressive.
> 
> That said, it'd mean Bala fired by those same Espada would be faster than the speed Gin claimed for Kamishini no Yari...


This is what calc stacking is about
With this logic, hashi would be mach 1000.
Post rose meruem would jump from mach 15 to fucking mach 650 and the Royal guard mach 200+
the kaioken multiplier calc would make a 2 digit ftl dbz at Freeza saga. (And not just relativistic+-low ftl)
there is a reason to why we can't use it, we would rely on too many assumptions and any niptick would make an absurd speed boost.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 18, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> This is what calc stacking is about
> With this logic, hashi would be mach 1000.
> Post rose meruem would jump from mach 15 to fucking mach 650 and the Royal guard mach 200+
> the kaioken multiplier calc would make a 2 digit ftl dbz at Freeza saga. (And not just relativistic+-low ftl)
> there is a reason to why we can't use it, we would rely on too many assumptions and any niptick would make an absurd speed boost.



Plus the possibility of loops inflating the speed ad infinitum.


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

Narutoverse would win.


----------



## Source (May 18, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Bleach is the one with the most potential, admittedly. It is the one with the highest possibility of getting an absolutely asinine power boost.



I feel the same way, but why do you think so? Never could put my finger on it. 



> Like I said before. Last chapter was most likely the last DC feat we'll see in Naruto.



Definitely not IMO. The explosions are gonna keep getting bigger.

Madara just made dozens of 500km rocks and called them raindrops. I'll be suprised if we don't get a zettaton moon creation feat.


----------



## Dellinger (May 18, 2014)

Just wait for Fujitora to pull one of the moons or something 

The guy was bringing down meteors and floating a battleship while eating noodles.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (May 18, 2014)

Think carefully.

Bleach should be mach 100 by now.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 18, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Think carefully.
> 
> Bleach should be mach 100 by now.


If you found any reliable multiplier or mach 5 cero speed, sure. 
If not, be my guess.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (May 18, 2014)

Actually no, that would be calc stacking.
Here is an example:

Bankai Ichigo=mach29.
Base Ulqiorra kept up with Bankai Ichigo (Base Ulqiorra=mach29)
Assume Ressurection =Bankai
Bankai multiplier=5x(min)
V1 Ulqiorra =mach29x5=mach135
Which is very stupid.


Someone can turn into an element and travel in that form.
Which SHOULD account for a high speed.


----------



## FireEel (May 18, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Current Naruto solos... who ever said he was able to solo with just the 9-tails power is incorrect... still too many opponents for him + serious hax that can fuck him over
> 
> Regarding if OP will catch up or surpass Naruto.. its plausible, One Ancient Weapon is already hype to be a life-wiper... then we have Blackbeard who will demonstrate the full power of Gura Gura as well as the hax of Yama Yama. There is also the void century featuring tech that was well beyond what is displayed now
> 
> We don't know what Oda has planned for us



True.

I misread the title, I thought it was Bleachverse.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 18, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Actually no, that would be calc stacking.
> Here is an example:
> 
> Bankai Ichigo=mach29.
> ...


Is bankai specifically stated to multiply your speed by 5 times after the 2x of shikai? 
Cuz we can actually apply multipliers this way in casis by casis(like kaioken)
The number of assumptions is significantly smaller using a full toe to toe fight (which indeed gave ulq mach 29+) than a single attack hitting or not hitting someone. 
Again, not the bleach expert but this should procced if the statement is clear.
Are we witnessing Bleachverse' s Kizaru?


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Source said:


> I feel the same way, but why do you think so? Never could put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe flutter already made the calc for that and it was, 25 exatons plus for Madara's  Ct btw.


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

So Naru wins?


----------



## Ashi (May 18, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So Naru wins?



Yes Narujesus wins


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Yes Narujesus wins





Ok.

**


----------



## LineageCold (May 18, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Yes Narujesus wins



It wouldn't of been possible without the rower.



I have a little bit of nitpicking to do. (Also I can't find that map size/juubi bb speed calc for the life of me)


Wouldn't the latest chapter of Naruto decrease the map/planet size by a bit?


If we see here, there located around this same point (before the juubi Tenpachi roar) where I scribbled (a very horrible scribble )




& now.




I would leave it with this, but if I'm not mistaken this would decrease the map size/juubi bb speed by a bit.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 18, 2014)

Waka is already on it


----------



## LazyWaka (May 18, 2014)

Honestly the biggest problem with trying to calc that is country borders don't show up on the actual landscape making calcing it's length almost impossible. And we cant really scale the country's width unless we get a full on aerial view of it.


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> It wouldn't of been possible without the rower.



Yep. They couldn't have done it without the Rower.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 18, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I believe flutter already made the calc for that and it was, 25 exatons plus for Madara's  Ct btw.



When? I thought he was taking a break


----------



## LineageCold (May 18, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Honestly the biggest problem with trying to calc that is country borders don't show up on the actual landscape making calcing it's length almost impossible. And we cant really scale the country's width unless we get a full on aerial view of it.




Oh, I see. 



Linkofone said:


> Yep. They couldn't have done it without the Rower.


----------



## Linkofone (May 18, 2014)

The Rower is the best!


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

You need my sexy ass to approve.


----------



## trance (May 19, 2014)

Naruto clears with extreme ease. At the bare minimum, he's multi-continent level (likely moon level) and sub-relativistic. No one in OP can even see his movements.


----------



## Ashi (May 19, 2014)

The rower is obviously the sage in disguised


----------



## Linkofone (May 19, 2014)

What a champion.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Naruto clears with extreme ease. At the bare minimum, he's multi-continent level (likely moon level) and sub-relativistic. No one in OP can even see his movements.



Proof, please.


----------



## Freechoice (May 19, 2014)

So Naruto can solo the whole OPverse now?

Sad times


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 19, 2014)

Indeed, What-chan. Indeed.


----------



## Ashi (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Naruto clears with extreme ease. At the bare minimum, he's multi-continent level (likely moon level) and sub-relativistic. No one in OP can even see his movements.



 Sub relativistic Moon level Nardo sounds leggings


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

Leggings?  Lol that dosen't make sense and btw I see you lurking.


----------



## Ashi (May 19, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Leggings?  Lol that dosen't make sense and btw I see you lurking.



What's another word for leggings


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> What's another word for leggings



You should have said Legit but hey♡♥.

Keep posting my ♥.


----------



## Ashi (May 19, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Keep posting my ♥.



I can't even


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I can't even



Hey you listen .


----------



## Orochibuto (May 21, 2014)

What said:


> So Naruto can solo the whole OPverse now?
> 
> Sad times



Worse of all is that it isn't even a hard fight where he soloes, it is credible that he can solo with a single attack now, without even needing to move at all.

He created with extreme ease with a single hand 6 Bijuu Rasenshurikens that shat on Madara's Multi-Chibaku Tensei


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 21, 2014)

Naruto's current firepower is just unhealthy.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 21, 2014)

Meh. He gets the Buzz Lightyear treatment.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 21, 2014)

I remember those times where OP used Naruto and Nsrutoverse into its rapetoy to the point it even got a page in OBD wiki and there was an image of Whitebeard raping Naruto.

If only people knew


----------



## Ashi (May 21, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember those times where OP used Naruto and Nsrutoverse into its rapetoy to the point it even got a page in OBD wiki and there was an image of Whitebeard raping Naruto.
> 
> If only people knew



Anyone wanna edit Naruto jamming his black rods into Eddie


----------



## Orochibuto (May 21, 2014)

More ironic is the fact that actually OP is going to end up being the weakest verse in HST at the end. So far the end game seems to be Prime Whitebeard level.

I think Bleach will end up as the strongest considering Kubo's trolling has no boundaries.


----------



## LineageCold (May 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










@ Tensa there you go.


----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2014)

Well then.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember those times where OP used Naruto and Nsrutoverse into its rapetoy to the point it even got a page in OBD wiki and there was an image of Whitebeard raping Naruto.
> 
> If only people knew



I've been a member of this forum from the original days, and it was quite sad really. In fact, this is a rather interesting topic to touch upon as basically it came to a point where internet karma almost manifested itself in the form of a single chapter.

It was funny because the Mods looked the other way in the old days at the blatant abuse/rape threads. You wouldn't see any Naruto oriented fans essentially have to recite the "HST rules" or anything to stop the pointless destruction threads. But then slowly but surely there was a sense of hesitation and uneasiness in the heart of the OPtards collective hivemind, as if something dangerous was approaching, something that could end their reason for existence in making one sided threads.

Something was building since the start of Naruto Part II. Something was gaining an unstoppable momentum.

And then, when that legendary Chapter 571 was released, it was like thousands of OP fans suddenly were given the power to use the same finishing move Luffy would have used against Naruto had they be allowed to fight by the Pro-OP mod government.

Gomu Gomu no Seppuku Rubber Hanging Noose.

And suddenly the amount of OP Vs. Naruto threads drastically decreased, collapsing in on themselves with the force of a super massive blackhole. Thousands of life forces within the known universe, suddenly silenced at the release of a mere single chapter showing a loud ass, orange wearing blonde ninja casually swatting multiple Mountain+ range level bombs.

And then the grand pattern and Order 57166 a.k.a "HST Rules" was put into action.



			
				OP Fan 1 said:
			
		

> HST rules act prevents this kind of thread. Please lock Mod-kun. :33





			
				OP Fan 20 said:
			
		

> Naruto fans are breaking the rules, and this kind of thread doesn't do anyone any good. Please lock Mod-kun. :33





			
				OP Fan 78 said:
			
		

> Reported! The government will take action on you!
> 
> 
> ....Please lock Mod-kun. :33





			
				OP Fan 99 aka Last of the OPtards said:
			
		

> Back in the Part I days, I can still hear'em, the crying Naruto fandom.
> 
> Why can't we go back to those happy times?
> 
> ...



Meanwhile Oda was probably wondering why there was such a disturbance in the force, when he was just making a simple manga for showcasing a pirate's fantasy upgraded life, where 99% of the powered up characters can basically die a horrible death if dropped in water. Basically a cast of Reverse Aquaman's. Useful outside of the sea, dead in it.

And the saddest part about all of this is that WB picture, because Naruto wouldn't even want to fight him in the first place. What good would senselessly destroying and shitting on a defenseless old man do?

Naruto's about that world peace life.

Meanwhile, those Bleach fans kept their cool, and kept coming back for that Kubo crack.

In conclusion, the OPtards own strong sea salt destroyed their character's standings in a battledome setting.

The End.



*P.S: *This story pretty much tells the same tale on basically any anime based forum across the internet. It was like one giant Naruto Vs. OP ban came into play once it was realized that for all those years that OP fans made cracks at the Naruto powerscale, they never imagined a single HST based opponent could Verse Solo them. And then of all the people, it turned out to be Naruto, and not only him, but multiple other people from his story.


----------



## Amol (May 22, 2014)

Detective said:


> I've been a member of this forum from the original days, and it was quite sad really. In fact, this is a rather interesting topic to touch upon as basically it came to a point where internet karma almost manifested itself in the form of a single chapter.
> 
> It was funny because the Mods looked the other way in the old days at the blatant abuse/rape threads. You wouldn't see any Naruto oriented fans essentially have to recite the "HST rules" or anything to stop the pointless destruction threads. But then slowly but surely there was a sense of hesitation and uneasiness in the heart of the OPtards collective hivemind, as if something dangerous was approaching, something that could end their reason for existence in making one sided threads.
> 
> ...



To be honest OP elitist always made fun of not only naruto power levels but also naruto in general. Now it is 'sad' days that naruto can solo verse. 
Karma is such a bitch.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 22, 2014)

Detective said:


> I've been a member of this forum from the original days, and it was quite sad really. In fact, this is a rather interesting topic to touch upon as basically it came to a point where internet karma almost manifested itself in the form of a single chapter.
> 
> It was funny because the Mods looked the other way in the old days at the blatant abuse/rape threads. You wouldn't see any Naruto oriented fans essentially have to recite the "HST rules" or anything to stop the pointless destruction threads. But then slowly but surely there was a sense of hesitation and uneasiness in the heart of the OPtards collective hivemind, as if something dangerous was approaching, something that could end their reason for existence in making one sided threads.
> 
> ...



Epic ownage gentlemen, epic ownage indeed!

Seriously, I think this discussion should be either here or in another OBD thread be deepened and stored. It is living history.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 22, 2014)

Though, its the Narutotards who abuse their new found status now and will dread the wait towards One pieces endgame.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 22, 2014)

Honestly, I used to want to see Naruto solo One Piece and Bleach.
Now that he can, I just feel empty. Disgusted with myself, even.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I remember those times where OP used Naruto and Nsrutoverse into its rapetoy to the point it even got a page in OBD wiki and *there was an image of Whitebeard raping Naruto.*
> 
> If only people knew



Where can I look at that image? I missed it.


----------



## tkpirate (May 22, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Though, its the Narutotards who abuse their new found status now and will dread the wait towards One pieces endgame.



probably not.among the current members very few will be active here after 5 or 10 years.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 22, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Though, its the Narutotards who abuse their new found status now and will dread the wait towards One pieces endgame.



Actually is most likely that even endgame One Piece will be unable to turn the tables.



Rokudaime said:


> Where can I look at that image? I missed it.



Here it is:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

Yeah naruto's HST mates are gonna have to really step it up to stay relevant in terms of power. But i would rather have this than what i was introduced to when i first came here. Kakashi struggling with arlong/hody because of some lolspeed difference and law defeating edo madara.

What i am hoping for right now is that the soul king and royal guard are like the RS family/juubi in a sense. Just levels above everything in the series thus far and i think kubo will take that route. Then you got the "transcendent" too so there is that.

One piece better do something with those moons or something because if the top brass of the verse is hovering around prime whitebeard level then....pft. There are some wildcards like most supernovas(law for sure) and powerhouse like blackbeard than can change the verse status greatly if done right though.


----------



## Ashi (May 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yeah naruto's HST mates are gonna have to really step it up to stay relevant in terms of power. But i would rather have this than what i was introduced to when i first came here. Kakashi struggling with arlong/hody because of some lolspeed difference and law defeating edo madara.
> 
> What i am hoping for right now is that the soul king and royal guard are like the RS family/juubi in a sense. Just levels above everything in the series thus far and i think kubo will take that route. Then you got the "transcendent" too so there is that.
> 
> One piece better do something with those moons or something because if the top brass of the verse is hovering around prime whitebeard level then....pft. There are some wildcards like most supernovas(law for sure) and powerhouse like blackbeard than can change the verse status greatly if done right though.



Any Incarnation of Kakashi after the immortals arc stomps Hody, Any Carnation of Kakashi after part 1 stomps arling


----------



## Orochibuto (May 22, 2014)

It is very likely that Bleach will end up top tier when everything is said and done, Kubo has demonstrated multiple times that he has no problem with reality warping. So I can easily see the Soul King being a massive reality warper, not omnipotent, but a massive reality warper.

Still it is likely we still have at least about 5 years where Naruto will be the undisputable top tier until Bleach catches up as EOS Naruto is likely they will have at least outright full moonbusting, if not more. If Kaguya really ends up being a cosmic being with the moon as its eye, then the level can easily skyrocket.

OP...... so far its top tier is Prime Whitebeard level so, I doubt it very much it will ever reach Naruto or Bleach EOS..


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> It is very likely that Bleach will end up top tier when everything is said and done, Kubo has demonstrated multiple times that he has no problem with reality warping. So I can easily see the Soul King being a massive reality warper, not omnipotent, but a massive reality warper.
> 
> Still it is likely we still have at least about 5 years where Naruto will be the undisputable top tier until Bleach catches up as EOS Naruto is likely they will have at least outright full moonbusting, if not more. If Kaguya really ends up being a cosmic being with the moon as its eye, then the level can easily skyrocket.
> 
> OP...... so far its top tier is Prime Whitebeard level so, I doubt it very much it will ever reach Naruto or Bleach EOS..


get well soon bro



Orochibuto said:


> It is very likely that Bleach will end up top tier when everything is said and done, Kubo has demonstrated multiple times that he has no problem with reality warping. So I can easily see the Soul King being a massive reality warper, not omnipotent, but a massive reality warper.
> 
> Still it is likely we still have at least about 5 years where Naruto will be the undisputable top tier until Bleach catches up as EOS Naruto is likely they will have at least outright full moonbusting, if not more. If Kaguya really ends up being a cosmic being with the moon as its eye, then the level can easily skyrocket.
> 
> OP...... so far its top tier is Prime Whitebeard level so, I doubt it very much it will ever reach Naruto or Bleach EOS..



am still doubting those swordsmen in bleach gettin any feat higher than country level feat.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 22, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> am still doubting those swordsmen in bleach gettin any feat higher than country level feat.



Of course, it is likely Kubo will do what Kishimoto is doing, give a very few characters the real broken stuff. Actually it is even possible that the Spirit King and Ichigo will be the only ones on God Tier in Bleach, but these 2 will be enough to solo OP and perhaps even EOS Narutoverse.

Just like Kishi just have very few characters in the God/Ootsutsuki Tier and everyone else below is fodder compared.

Kubo and Kishi are not about balance, particularily Kubo who doesn't seem to even respect his characters. This allows them to pull stuff like what they are pulling right now.

The problem with Oda is that he wants to keep his characters balanced, and really we won't get even country busters or some sorts like that unless the entire verse is not very removed from that tier.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 23, 2014)

I don't think Bleach has that much left in it. This is its last arc.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

It probably doesn't have much in terms of story but with Kubo's shitty pacing it'll take a while, also you could say that Naruto has been on its last arc for a long time  so there's no telling how long Bleach's finale will last


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

People gotta remember, Naruto was basically Window level + (arguably wall level) now it has exston-teraton feats.

Bleach & OP has very high potential of surpassing nardo (One piece: Prime Wb, 6 moons, Ancient weapons etc) (bleach:.... it's Kubo for fuck sake, Soul king & the transcendents gonna be hax as fuck)


I wouldn't sleep on Oda & kubo  (there watching kishi every step ex: meteors)


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

If any in OP gets crazy feats its gonna be End game Blackbeard and probably those ancient weapons  and probably the ancient kingdom etc..

We already got hype for one ancient weapon that is stated to be able to sink many islands around the world... if controlled


----------



## 1Person (May 23, 2014)

Oda kinda scared op over by revealing high/top tiers so early.


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

1Person said:


> Oda kinda scared op over by revealing high/top tiers so early.



We saw Hashirama fight in part 1 nardo, now look at him now


----------



## Aphelion (May 23, 2014)

Given how much longer OP has to go, it's not inconceivable that it could end up surpassing current Naruto, though I don't see it getting too ridiculous given the setting.

Naruto is probably ending this year, we might get one last boost to high moon/planet level or something, but nothing far beyond that.

Bleach could go in so many different directions at this point.  There's potential for a ludicrous power boost, but it's also possible it won't get much stronger.  It's a wildcard.



Orochibuto said:


> Kubo and Kishi are not about balance, particularily Kubo who doesn't seem to even respect his characters. This allows them to pull stuff like what they are pulling right now.



All of the power ups so far in this arc have been justified by the circumstances.


----------



## 1Person (May 23, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> We saw Hashirama fight in part 1 nardo, now look at him now


Sorta, we saw a depowered brain dead hashirama toy with an old man lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen solos


----------



## Zern227 (May 23, 2014)

1Person said:


> Sorta, we saw a depowered brain dead hashirama toy with an old man lol



His point is, we didn't know that at the time. And the only reason that we know that is because Kishi wrote it to be that way.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually is most likely that even endgame One Piece will be unable to turn the tables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the image, and I just tweaked the image a bit:


----------



## 1Person (May 23, 2014)

Zern227 said:


> His point is, we didn't know that at the time. And the only reason that we know that is because Kishi wrote it to be that way.



I know, I'm just pointing out that that we hadn't really seen any naruto high/top tier go all out in a fight till later in part while we've already seen several admirals and a yonko in serious fights.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

Actually We seen WB fight while holding pack tremendously and many high-tiers fight...

If I were to make a tier.. the ancient weapons are above anything so far thats probably where you will get the high DC from.. and probably Blackbeard...


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

I think I recall something about Oda saying in an interview that many people were holding back in the war. I heard this second hand so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

The only reason I could think for them holding back is because they were trying to get Ace, but it's not like most of the pirates had the option to hold back. The admirals had no reason to do so.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

Well you see two admirals fight each other without any restraint and look what happen to an entire 20km+ island 

but we will see... as the series goes on... we will get new feats just look at the current arc.... Dofla. has far better feats and now can construct a dome to cover the entire island, can also fight with a clone moving at the exact same speed as him...

Give it time... OP power will boost significantly... especially end-game.. hell although I still wonder how the fuck were devil fruits created...


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

> Well you see two admirals fight each other without any restraint and look what happen to an entire 20km+ island



That was over the course of ten days though, which unfortunately means this doesn't say much (well, compared to what they could already be powerscaled to/have already done.)



> Give it time... OP power will boost significantly... especially end-game.. hell although I still wonder how the fuck were devil fruits created...



I have a theory about their being 3 different sea devils (one for each class of fruit). And that Kaidou currently has the Zoan devil restrained somewhere which is how he has access to so many Zoan fruits and got his title.


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2014)

There's definitely a sea devil but how strong don't know yet, goona have to wait.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Oda stated the final war makes MF look like nothing.

He also stated they were holding back.


----------



## Linkofone (May 23, 2014)

I hope giant splotions everywhere.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

I hope Akainu murks everyone.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I hope Akainu murks everyone.



Only if he give them the ace treatment.


----------



## Linkofone (May 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I hope Akainu murks everyone.



That would be a twist. 

I like it.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Then gets beat by Law!


----------



## Linkofone (May 23, 2014)

Ohh, a double twist.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Give it time... OP power will boost significantly... especially end-game.. hell although I still wonder how the fuck were devil fruits created...



It would be interested for them to fight an opponent who's only power is to teleport Devil Fruit users into the deepest portion of a salt filled sea. Or just a Houdini tank.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Then we could hire a detective to find them.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

> I have a theory about their being 3 different sea devils (one for each class of fruit). And that Kaidou currently has the Zoan devil restrained somewhere which is how he has access to so many Zoan fruits and got his title.



My theory is that some one from the void century created... that may also be another boost considering it was stated the the kingdom was wayy more technically advanced and more powerful...  



> That was over the course of ten days though, which unfortunately means this doesn't say much (well, compared to what they could already be powerscaled to/have already done.)



True that but considering they each had to be fighting over the area where things were constantly being created and destroyed...


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Then we could hire a detective to find them.



Homicide cases are too easy, though.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2014)

Seriously though, how has the OPverse withstood the argument of Opponent A dumping OP Character B into a large body of still water?


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

A lot of characters don't have DF, some characters that have DF can negate their water weaknesses by other means...


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

I know some df users fly, some negate the weakness. Lots of top tiers don't even have a df.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

So far Aokiji is probably the best example of a DF user that probably won't ever have to deal with his weakness (seastone aside)


----------



## Foxve (May 23, 2014)

Edo rinnagan Madara or BM Naruto.  Especially considering a one eye'd rinnagan Madara took on a beating from the biju and still fucked over the entire alliance that was able to pullout a win against obito (with plot of course but still)........ 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> So far Aokiji is probably the best example of a DF user that probably won't ever have to deal with his weakness (seastone aside)



Yeah Aokiji's DF pretty much negates the ocean/water weakness automatically. A few chapters before he met and stopped Daflamingo from killing smoker, he was sleeping in the middle of the ocean without a care in the world. Guy just does whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> That was over the course of ten days though, which unfortunately means this doesn't say much (well, compared to what they could already be powerscaled to/have already done.)


But that was just the side effect of their fight.Not to mention what Akainu did on the sea 





> I have a theory about their being 3 different sea devils (one for each class of fruit). And that Kaidou currently has the Zoan devil restrained somewhere which is how he has access to so many Zoan fruits and got his title.



But Kaido has access to all these zoans thanks to S.A.D.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

It's a feat for sure, but it mostly just sticks to the idea of them being Island level in DC


----------

